# Bertram up on the Matagorda jetty wall?



## AC4994 (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone know the story on how the "80# LB TEST" from POC ended up on the Colorado river jetty wall Sunday (8/24/14)?


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Feel for the owner. That is always a sad site.
With the blue plastic fuel drum in the cockpit I have to wonder if the 
1/3-1/3-1/3 rule may have come into play.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

SOB...
Hope everyone is OK..


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Betram on the Jetties*

This had to be a nightmare for the captain and crew. I hope all is safe.

Mike


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

I think they are all safe.. We went to the jetties and saw the guys trying to get some rods off the boat. Another boat was on the scene helping them out when we left.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

First guess 
Fuel exhaustion .
Second guess 
Same thing 
Ya see, he didn't hit it, he got tide and wind pushed into the rocks. 
Maybe a very untimely engine failure unrelated to fuel.


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Why not tow it instead of taking rods off the boat? insurance claim or what??


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Shuff05 said:


> Why not tow it instead of taking rods off the boat? insurance claim or what??




By the look of that gash I doubt it would have made it to the harbor.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

**** that sucks! Hope no one one was hurt.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

aTm08 said:


> By the look of that gash I doubt it would have made it to the harbor.


Looks like the only way to get it off the rocks and get it to port without further flooding is going to be a crane barge.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

That sucks. Dropping the hook may have avoided that.hope all are ok.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

From what I understand, they ran up the east jetty Saturday night. Overnight the tide came in and drifted the boat across to the west jetty.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hurts just to look at that.-Mike


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Im sure there was a reason, but if they had engine / fuel issues, why not drop the anchor and phone in some support? 

Hate seeing that. Glad everyone was ok.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Ouch. Them jetties tend to win when you play chicken with them. Hope all involved are okay.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

They didn't run out of fuel. They didn't hit the east jetty. Can say any more than that.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Just talked to a buddy of mine that knows the owner ,crew is ok.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like it delaminated , bad deal no matter what happened.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

After a year and a half , my " brand new" Cape Horn has traveled 3,500 miles . All in the GOM. I have an anchor on the boat. Never used once. 
But I have one.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

CHA CHING said:


> They didn't run out of fuel. They didn't hit the east jetty. Can say any more than that.


thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

With the stbd side torn off that Bertram wont float anywhere. They probably came in after dark and got up on the rocks.

I have seen this happen several times over the years. Anyone remember the 46 Bertram "Gold Rush"?


----------



## Nine Lives (Jul 2, 2004)

Not sure how, but they got it off the jetties and onto a trailer yesterday. Hope it all works for these guys, always hate to see something like that happen.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

j&s construction from freeport lifted off tue. morning at 8.30 am


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> With the stbd side torn off that Bertram wont float anywhere. They probably came in after dark and got up on the rocks.
> 
> I have seen this happen several times over the years. Anyone remember the 46 Bertram "Gold Rush"?


Was involved in the matter when the Gold Rush ran up on the rocks in the worse place on the South Jetty it could have from a salvage standpoint. Still turns my stomach, to this day, to think about it.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Roundman*

Is there a simple easy way to rotate pics on 2cool? Every pic I post from my phone, no matter the original orientation always posts needing a 90 degree rotation to the right.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

texas32 said:


> Was involved in the matter when the Gold Rush ran up on the rocks in the worse place on the South Jetty it could have from a salvage standpoint. Still turns my stomach, to this day, to think about it.


Yea we were fishing that tournament. It was the first Island Moorings Invitational. I think around 1986? There was a tropical storm in the gulf and huge swells. We fished day one and the Gold Rush came in late day one, missed the south jetty and parked right on top of it. The next morning we were going out at 4 am and saw it in the moonlight on top of the rocks. Really spooky.

I guess with those huge swells the radar was not effective with the ground clutter control turned way up.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

unc_jaws23 said:


> Is there a simple easy way to rotate pics on 2cool? Every pic I post from my phone, no matter the original orientation always posts needing a 90 degree rotation to the right.


If you have an i4 or later hold it horizontal with the volume buttons to the bottom,click the shutter with the +volume button,works every time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

So does anyone know what happened. How did it end up on the jetty.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> So does anyone know what happened. How did it end up on the jetty.


With the hole of the starboard side, I assume they either hit the jetty on the other side and went all the way over it. Pretty easy to miss the channel if you are coming in from an angle.


----------



## southbound 3 (Aug 21, 2012)

*hit a non lighted channel marker?*

Dunno if it happened that way but the rocks would have a good place to get hard aground


----------



## 25Bertram (Dec 19, 2012)

We saw the 80# Test on the jetties Sunday morning when we were headed out. 3 guys (guessing the crew) standing on the rocks understandibly looking disgusted. Must have just happened since the rods still in the holders. Hull wasn't tied off to the rocks yet but was listing towards the channel and was full of water. We assumed they lost power at the worst posible spot or they were coming in from an overnighter and fell asleep with the autopilot running?

We were suprised to see it still there late Sunday afternoon when we headed in and more suprised to see all the damage to the hulll that wasn't there earlier that morning. Guess the bouncing on the rocks all day took its toll.

Seems like a long wait if the salvage company didn't grab it until Tuesday. What about it sinking or losing all it fuel, oil, etc. Wonder what the protocol on sinking boats is?

Glad the crew was OK.


----------



## dgfish (Aug 10, 2014)

The boat ran into the rocks Saturday Night, friends of mine were getting the rods and reels off Sunday morning and trying to secure the boat. It was dark moon when they were coming in, i always follow my track and monitor my radar coming in at night. I saw a Coast Guard cutter on Monday in the harbor, hope the owner was not fined. I here some of the guys were banged up pretty good. I also heard of some broken ribs.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

dgfish said:


> The boat ran into the rocks Saturday Night, friends of mine were getting the rods and reels off Sunday morning and trying to secure the boat. It was dark moon when they were coming in, i always follow my track and monitor my radar coming in at night. I saw a Coast Guard cutter on Monday in the harbor, hope the owner was not fined. I here some of the guys were banged up pretty good. I also heard of some broken ribs.


Did they mention whether or not there was a spotlight on board?


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

glad to see they got it up on a trailer... got to be a bad feeling, but atleast wasnt a total loss.


----------



## Bass guy (Aug 29, 2014)

Let me try and clear up some speculations. I was on the boat when we had the accident. First off, it was just an accident that I place no blame on. We all make mistakes. I know of only one person that never made a mistake and he was placed on a cross. 

The waves were 4 to 5 foot high when we came in because of some fuel usage problems. We did not run out of fuel or have any chance of dropping an anchor. When we hit the jetty, the boat was immediately swept sideways and into the jetty. The captain risked his life to try his best to get it off the rocks. 

It couldn't be gotten off the jetty until a barge and crane could get there. A tow boat was there a daylight. But, they determined that the boat would sink if it were pulled off the rocks. HazMat came and pumped out the diesel the next day to prevent any leakage. 

Were just thankful that no one was seriously injured. Material things can be replaced. We owe a very special thanks to TPWD for our rescue.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bass guy said:


> Let me try and clear up some speculations. I was on the boat when we had the accident. First off, it was just an accident that I place no blame on. We all make mistakes. I know of only one person that never made a mistake and he was placed on a cross.
> 
> The waves were 4 to 5 foot high when we came in because of some fuel usage problems. We did not run out of fuel or have any chance of dropping an anchor. When we hit the jetty, the boat was immediately swept sideways and into the jetty. The captain risked his life to try his best to get it off the rocks.
> 
> ...


Glad no one was seriously hurt. And anyone that has run off shore know how trick coming in those jetty's is at night, ESPECIALLY with big swells.


----------



## ctrlaltfish (Aug 22, 2014)

I just had my boat delivered to Tempest Marine out of Freeport. Turns out they salvaged and retrieved it, it sitting in their lot all I can tell you is the fuel barrels were not empty, It wasn't a fuel problem.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Boat on the jetties*

Just happy to hear everyone is now safe...

Mike


----------



## Reel a Peel (Oct 20, 2013)

It would be nice if the lights on the end of the jetties worked. There always seems to be one light out, even when they were new it is hard to see them in a big swell. They should have been installed higher off the jetty/water, and a brighter light. Enough said


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Bass guy, for our own safety, how did this happen ? Were y'all following a GPS track? A visual approach ?


----------

